# please can somebody help with my cockatiels



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

hi i have 3x cockatiels please can u tell me if male or female


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres a picture hopefully that will help..

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/cockatiel/cockatiels1.jpg

Look like male to me apart from the pied one...


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

hi thank you for that ok the 2 dark greys are male but still unsure of the light coloured 1 as its light grey with very pale yellow face and under the tail picture shown has like little tiny line would you say its female and can u tell if there young or old


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah i know what you mean it can be harder to tell with pied i think when thye are young ..what its red spot like?? is it pale red or bright? plus females are not a vocal as males...


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

id say its lighter than the males but the 2 males seem to spend more time together and dont bother with the light one


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

plus males have a bigger crest....


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

also the light one looks fatter and eats loads and flys quite alot more than the other 2


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

have they had there first moult??

how old are they??


i need to pop of just now prob be back l8r ..or some of the other will have info for you.. nice teils.. i have a male 2 years old he is..picture of him in my profile..


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

i might sound thick here but whats the crest is that ,that looks like a moweeken on top of head ,well the males are yellow with black in it and the light coloured one is yellow but she has a kinda bold spot but the people i got them of said that the male does it when breeding is taking place


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

1 i have had for 4 yrs but the other 2 ive had since monday thats one of the dark grey and the light one. im not sure how old the 2 i got are and not sure if moulted yet the women i got them of said there about 2 months old are they not a bit big for 2 months


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

OMW ok i think i have the answer to my question my hubby said to me look at the birds and when i looked the 2 i got on monday the male was on top of the light coloured one and realy rubbing himself next to it is this a mating thing whats going to happen omw please help not seen this before :scared:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

marieandchrisx4 said:


> OMW ok i think i have the answer to my question my hubby said to me look at the birds and when i looked the 2 i got on monday the male was on top of the light coloured one and realy rubbing himself next to it is this a mating thing whats going to happen omw please help not seen this before :scared:


Yeah it prob mating he having a good go..
Do you want them to breed?


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

hi o yes it would be nice ive had a word with aquamania they do all animals and they said if they breed then they will buy them off me ive just got a nesting box the light one is chewing my shelfs and the male is chewing my wall paper is this a sign


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

marieandchrisx4 said:


> hi o yes it would be nice ive had a word with aquamania they do all animals and they said if they breed then they will buy them off me ive just got a nesting box the light one is chewing my shelfs and the male is chewing my wall paper is this a sign


OOh they will do that alright..

I had a African grey and he loved my blinds..:angry:

good luck anyways


----------



## marieandchrisx4 (May 9, 2009)

so how long before i can expect eggs if there will be any hes done it 3 times now lol hes rareing to go lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres a site for you to look up...to be honist i dont know about breeding..

Breeding Cockatiels, how to breed cockatiels, cockatiel breeding, causes of cockatiel infertility and failure to breed, why cockatiels won't breed, how to candle eggs, nest box, nestbox, how to set up a cockatiel nestbox, what to use and put inside a


----------

